# MD/DE/PA/VA Breeders?



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm located in central Maryland, just south of Baltimore in Anne Arundel County. We are in the market for a GS puppy in the next few months. Can anyone recommend some breeders in the MD/DE/PA/VA region? We got out late GSD from Shadowbrook Shepherds in Troy, PA years ago and was very pleased with Pat and Gunner...just testing the waters as to what else may be out there before we go with Shadowbrook again. 

We are interested in a male, black and tan or black and red only (not a fan of sable, white or black). We are looking for a family companion only, nothing for showing or herding or Shutz. Thanks!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Vom Engels German Shepherds

We bought Nara from Mark and Dina in VA Beach. She's been wonderful and I would highly recommend them. I would get another GSD from them if we still lived on the east coast. Nara's been great! No health issues and she's great around our young children. Perfect family dog.

Good luck!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

counter said:


> Vom Engels German Shepherds
> 
> We bought Nara from Mark and Dina in VA Beach. She's been wonderful and I would highly recommend them. I would get another GSD from them if we still lived on the east coast. Nara's been great! No health issues and she's great around our young children. Perfect family dog.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! Do you know what their pricing looks like? I didn't find any information on their website pertaining to that.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

HayesEquineArt said:


> Thank you! Do you know what their pricing looks like? I didn't find any information on their website pertaining to that.


Nara was $1500. If you return for a second dog from them, the price drops to $1000. Hope that helps!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

counter said:


> Nara was $1500. If you return for a second dog from them, the price drops to $1000. Hope that helps!


That does, thank you!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

So just an update, we placed a deposit on an upcoming litter with Shadowbrook Shepherds. It's a near repeat breeding of the Shepherd we lost (avatar) last year. His mother is now retired however this breeding with be with his father and a daughter of his mother..... fingers crossed!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HayesEquineArt said:


> So just an update, we placed a deposit on an upcoming litter with Shadowbrook Shepherds. It's a near repeat breeding of the Shepherd we lost (avatar) last year. His mother is now retired however this breeding with be with his father and a daughter of his mother..... fingers crossed!


Good luck! Keep us updated...:wub:


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Good luck! Keep us updated...:wub:


Thank you, will do!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

counter said:


> Vom Engels German Shepherds
> 
> We bought Nara from Mark and Dina in VA Beach. She's been wonderful and I would highly recommend them. I would get another GSD from them if we still lived on the east coast. Nara's been great! No health issues and she's great around our young children. Perfect family dog.
> 
> Good luck!


are these large boned GSDs? Are their coats medium or long?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Knight said:


> are these large boned GSDs? Are their coats medium or long?


I'm not really sure. Nara looks small, but weighs 88 lbs of solid muscle. She's West German bloodlines, with her great grandfather being Ursus von Batu, the 2000 World Champion. I see a lot of GSDs that look HUGE, but find out that they weigh less than Nara, so I don't know if that makes her big boned. I'm assuming big boned means at the high end of the height/weight standard, or even over the max limit. 

And Nara seems to be a short to medium coat. Most other GSDs that I see have longer fur, although they are not long coats. On their website, it shows one pic of a long coat GSD floating in a swimming pool. I remember when Dina bought that dog, but I don't see her listed anywhere on the site anymore, other than that one pic, so they might've gotten rid of her. All of their other dogs have similar fur like Nara's. Right now looking at Nara's fur on her sides (the black saddle back area) and it's only about 1" long, if that. Her longest fur might be 2-3 inches. Does that help?


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

great, thanks for the info. I thought I read on her website that she breeds large boned GSDs. Do you have any recent photos of Nara? I'd love to see them


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't "larged boned" is a good thing when it comes to GSDs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Knight said:


> great, thanks for the info. I thought I read on her website that she breeds large boned GSDs. Do you have any recent photos of Nara? I'd love to see them


Here's some from today! I looked through my recent photos and didn't have any worth posting, then realized that I haven't had time to take any in many months, so I took out the pack and took some just for you (and me! I'll start a separate post with the top 25 pics of all 3 dogs)!

Enjoy! 


































I cropped this one to get a close-up, which sacrifices the quality a bit:









As for the large bones, again, I'm not sure what that means. To me, when I say a human has large bones, I'm talking about linebacker or samoan built body types. Nara is 25" at the withers and 88 lbs. She looks short and stocky, which seems to be right for European bloodlines compared to American (I know the same is true for Dobermans). Everytime we go out, people tell me how small she is for a GSD. Granted, these people think they're experts and they are not. They are just used to seeing oversized or King or Shiloh Shepherds instead of true GSDs, and they might also only be familiar with American bloodlines and not German. Either way, Nara does not look big to me. Maybe she was the runt of her litter! Haha. Dina's other GSDs were no larger than Nara though, other than Admiral. He was HUGE! Haha. Hope these pics help!

(sorry to hijack the thread)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

counter said:


> Here's some from today! I looked through my recent photos and didn't have any worth posting, then realized that I haven't had time to take any in many months, so I took out the pack and took some just for you (and me! I'll start a separate post with the top 25 pics of all 3 dogs)!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


There are a many threads on this. Usually, that is a red flag when looking for breeders. But, if the dog just happens to be large boned and that isn't what the breeder intended and is not breeding for, then its ok. But if you go to a breeder's website and it says they breed "Oversized, Large Boned GSDs" or something like that and thats what they are breeding for, then stay away.

Nara is very beautiful btw.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> There are a many threads on this. Usually, that is a red flag when looking for breeders. But, if the dog just happens to be large boned and that isn't what the breeder intended and is not breeding for, then its ok. But if you go to a breeder's website and it says they breed "Oversized, Large Boned GSDs" or something like that and thats what they are breeding for, then stay away.
> 
> Nara is very beautiful btw.


Yeah, I wouldn't own an oversized GSD if he/she were bred to be over the max height/weight standard. Nara is slightly over the height max, and over on the weight too (by 10-16 lbs depending on which standard), but she looks small and is all muscle, so there's not much I can do there. I joke and call her my "Big Fatty" but it's just more of her for me to love! Haha.

And thanks for the compliment. I'll let Nara know you said that!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Same with Molly, she is very lean, and small for a GSD.But she was part of an oops litter. Wouldn't trade her for the world, but when I go to a GSD breeder I want a normal sized one, because I keep thinking she is so fragile!


----------

